# XBMC sur l'Apple tv 2



## dieu le père (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour 
Voulant acheter l'Apple tv 2 je souhaite avoir quelques certitude sur l'objet,

Si l'on jailbreak l'Apple tv puis qu'on y instale XBMC par l'intermédiaire de cydia peut t'on lire les format .xvid, .divx, .avi, etc ? (XBMC étant installer sur le Mac et la bibliothèque vidéo se trouvant dans un dossier sur un HDD externe)

Merci de vos lumière


----------



## dieu le père (21 Janvier 2011)

Bon visiblement personne peut m'aider :-(


----------



## Tkotm (22 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas encore étudié le truc à fond et à la base je n'avais testé XBMC qu'une seule fois sur MAC.
Mais à première vue (j'ai install xbmc y a 10 minutes), les possibilités sont les mêmes que sur le mac.
La j'ai juste testé d'acceder directement à mon NAS pour y lire le contenu et pas eu de problème particulier.


----------



## dieu le père (22 Janvier 2011)

Donc a priori sa doit fonctionner ? 
Si tu essaye tu peut me tenir au courant ?


----------



## simplyseb (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Le jour de la nouvelle je me suis empressé d'aller acheter une Apple TV pour y installer XBMC.

Alors voici les feedback que je peux faire sur le sujet.

Avant toute chose je tiens à remercier le travail de l'équipe XBMC pour maintenir ce soft et de l'enrichir avec le temps.

Concernant l'apple TV2.
Afin de pouvoir la jaibraker il vous faut un câble micro USB pour pouvoir la connecter à votre mac si toute fois vous êtes mac user .

Ensuite vient l'étape du jailbrak, c'est une étape vraiment simple il n'y a cas se laissé guider via les différents tutoriaux que l'on peut trouver sur le net.

L'étape suite est d'installer XBMC, la procédure est d'ailleurs disponible sur le wiki XBMC, cette étape est très simple aussi.

Une votre apple TV 2 prête, vous pouvez lancer XBMC depuis l'écran d'accueil.
Etant habitué à utiliser XBMC sur mon mac on peut remarquer un petit manque de fluidité dans les menus, mais bon, ce n'est pas le plus important et de loin gênant.

Pour ce qui est des vidéos on peut lire aisément des vidéos en streaming depuis un partage réseau en wifi (802.11n pour ma part). 

MAIS ATTENTION, si comme moi la majeur partie de vos vidéos sont des vidéos au format 1080p, passez votre chemin. 

Pour ce qui est de l'audio, même après avoir configuré XBMC, impossible d'avoir su Dolby digital 5.1.

LE PLUS GROS POINT NOIR :  Impossible de la redémarrer, le démarrage bloque sur la pomme. et c'est relativement gênant de devoir la passer en mode DFU (RESTAURATION) pour la redémarrer correctement.

En bref : c'est très bien mais pas suffisamment mature pour ma part. 
En espérant vous avoir aidé .


----------



## dieu le père (23 Janvier 2011)

mais pour pouvoir lire les film sur l'apple tv, les films doivent il se trouver dans un dossier spécifique ou on peut lui donner un chemin d'accès (car mes films se trouvent sur un disque dur externe) 
je ne connais pas trop XBMC y a t il un tuto qui explique le programme ?


----------



## Ekow (24 Janvier 2011)

simplyseb a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> MAIS ATTENTION, si comme moi la majeur partie de vos vidéos sont des vidéos au format 1080p, passez votre chemin.



Tu peux en dire plus là dessus ? 

J'étais justement intéressé par l'achat d'une Apple tv2 suite à l'annonce de XBMC, mais je suis dans le même cas que toi, tous mes films ou presque sont en 1080p.

Merci pour le retour en tout cas.


----------



## fpoil (24 Janvier 2011)

Le processeur A4 pas assez puissant pour décoder du 1080p ou XBMC pas encore assez mûr pour être optimiser pour l'A4.

De plus même si l'ATV2 arrive à décoder ton 1080p, en sortie "downscale" en 720p  (même combat sur l'ATV1 si l'on reste sous l'os de l'ATV, sous Ubuntu, c'est déjà mieux)


----------



## Tkotm (24 Janvier 2011)

La plupart de mes films sont aussi en 1080, je n'ai pas de problème pour les lire avec XBMC.
Par contre effectivement en sortie, c'est du 720.


----------



## Ekow (25 Janvier 2011)

Bon et bien je vais attendre la prochaine génération alors...


----------



## Tkotm (27 Janvier 2011)

Pour les gens qui ont installé XBMC.
Il y a une version "non officielle" qui tourne : http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=92261

Elle corrige entre autre les "problèmes" de lenteur dans les menus et active le web server (donc il est maintenant possible de contrôler depuis son Iphone via XBMC Remote (ou autre)).

Y a aussi les corrections AC3/DTS et pas mal d'autres trucs.


----------



## davidcaro2 (22 Février 2011)

Bonsoir a tous,
J'ai installé xbmc sur mon mac et sur mon atv2 mais....

Je trouve pas comment lire mes videos de mon mac sur mon atv2

J'ai le dossier videos sur mon mac d'ou je lis mes videos. Comment le retrouver sur mon atv2 ?

Faut lancer l'xbmc sur le mac et sur atv2 ? passer en upnp ?

Merci dé m'apporter quelques eclaircissements.


----------



## davidcaro2 (23 Février 2011)

Je me repond a moi meme , j'ai activé SMB dans partage de fichier du mac, puis partagé le dossier vidéo.

Ensuite sur sur XBMC de l'ATV2, j'ai ajouté une source en SMB, là il m'a retrouvé l'imac et mon dossier vidéo.

En fait pas besoin de XBMC sur le MAC, juste sur l'ATV2 (je pensais qu'il marchait en client/serveur)

De plus en plus interressant cet ATV2


----------



## ubusky (23 Février 2011)

davidcaro2 a dit:


> Je me repond a moi meme , j'ai activé SMB dans partage de fichier du mac, puis partagé le dossier vidéo.
> 
> Ensuite sur sur XBMC de l'ATV2, j'ai ajouté une source en SMB, là il m'a retrouvé l'imac et mon dossier vidéo.
> 
> ...



j'ai fait cela sur ATV1 mais je viens de voir ton message...


----------



## Piksaw (23 Février 2011)

j ai aussi installer xbmc sur apple tv2 tout marche nikel parcontre normalement quand je lance le film j ai le son nikel  parcontre quand je me balade dans les menus pas de son est ce normal ? je me dit que peut etre c est pas encore gerer par la version de xbmc sur apple tv si quelqu un a le meme soucis que moi est peut m aider c est un peut ennuyeux vu que quand je rentre par exemple dans les série du coup j ai pas le generique :-(


----------



## Tkotm (24 Février 2011)

Le générique des séries, tu es certain que c'est de base dans XBMC ?
C'est pas un addon type TvTunes : http://passion-xbmc.org/outils-supplementaires-pour-les-skins/tvtunes-addon/


----------



## YOANNS (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec xbmc sur atv2. j'ai bien activer le partage SMB sur mon macbook pro mais une fois dans xbmc je ne peux parcourir que les "dossiers" et non leur contenu à savoir les films ...

en gros les fichiers video ( provenant de mon mac ) ne s'affichent pas ..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------




YOANNS a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec xbmc sur atv2. j'ai bien activer le partage SMB sur mon macbook pro mais une fois dans xbmc je ne peux parcourir que les "dossiers" et non leur contenu à savoir les films ...
> 
> en gros les fichiers video ( provenant de mon mac ) ne s'affichent pas ..




non c'est bon j'ai compri le probleme

en revanche , en visionnant un film ( et quel que soit le format ) j'ai systématiquement une "mise en cache" et un poucentage qui progresse à peu près toutes les 15 secondes .. c'est un peu ch...


----------



## caissonbulle (4 Mars 2011)

Idem, chez moi aussi, j'ai toujours le même message d'XBMC Apple TV2 : Erreur 2 : partage non disponible, quand je veux explorer le contenu Réseau Windows (SMB)...

J'ai bien jailbreaker mon ATV2, j'ai la dernière version d'XBMC, j'ai bien ouvert le Partage et l'option SMB sur le Mac...

Y aurait-il une subtilité concernant ma config : Mac  LiveBox Orange  liaison câble Réseau (RJ45) et non wi-fi ???

Vos luminescents éclairages sont les bienvenus dans la noirceur de mon ignorance crasse...

;-)


----------



## multi (5 Mars 2011)

après avoir jailbreaké l'aTV2 , j'ai téléchargé XBMC via Nito. Mais XBMC n'apparaît pas dans le menu , même après un reboot de l'aTV 2.

Y-a-t-il une manip à faire pour cela fonctionne ?


----------



## multi (6 Mars 2011)

je vais donc me répondre.....

en cherchant dans les menus NitoTv , j'ai installé qq logiciels...et miracle , XBMC apparaît à présent sur l'aTV2.

Pourquoi ? Je l'ignore...


----------



## Piksaw (7 Mars 2011)

voila j'ai un e question pour les connaisseur j ai galerer plusieur jour dessus sans trouvé de solution je doit dire que je suis pas un expert je m explique

je cherche a centraliser ma base de donnée de xbmc sur mon nas 

pour ce qui est de la base de donnée c est bon j ai réussi avec myqsl mais je n arrive pas a partager mon dossier thumbnails le fameux dossier qui gere les image, fanart 
donc j ai copier le dossier sur mon nas ensuite j ai créer un lien symbolique pour que le dossier thumbnails qui se trouver dans userdata dans l appletv aie pointer sur le thumbnails de mon nas mais impossible je pense que le probleme c est qu il faudrai réussir a monter un disque réseau localement sur l appletv 2 entoucas j ai essayer pas mal de chose sans succès


----------



## Tkotm (7 Mars 2011)

J'avais cherché à faire comme toi à un moment .
Et finalement j'ai voulu faire autre chose (mettre les images/nfo directement dans les répertoires des films).

Mais il me semble que pour ton cas la solution est dans le AdvancedSettings, genre comme ca (Mais tu as ptet déjà essayé) :

  <pathsubstitution>
    <substitute>
	<from>special://masterprofile/Thumbnails</from>
        <to>smb://xxx:xxx@192.168.100.28/data/userdata/xbmc/Thumbnails/</to>
    </substitute>
  </pathsubstitution>


----------



## Piksaw (7 Mars 2011)

oui j'avais vu ça mais ça n'as pas l air de fonctionner 

<pathsubstitution>
<substitute>
<from>special://masterprofile/Thumbnails</from>
<to>smb://xxx:xxx@192.168.100.28/data/userdata/xbmc/Thumbnails/</to>
</substitute>
</pathsubstitution>

j avais mis ça moi 

pathsubstitution>
<substitute>
<from>special://masterprofile/Thumbnails</from>
<to>smb://xxx:xxx@192.168.1.100/Volumes/xbmc/Thumbnails/</to>
</substitute>
</pathsubstitution>


----------



## acumen (8 Mars 2011)

J'ai installé XMBC sur mon apple TV jailbreakée
Mais je ne comprends pas comment partager un dossier de mon macbook pro
celui ou je stocke mes films...

qqun pourrait il m'aider
avec un tuto détaillé

ça doit etre tres simple mais je bloque
merci !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h17 ----------

en fait j'ai reussi avec la methode SMB, j'ai activé le partage de mes dossiers sur le mac et j'ai retrouvé ceux ci...

par contre ça lague enormement, disons que c'est toujours en buffering, est ce normal...

est ce que le protocole SMB est la bonne methode pour un MAC

y a t'il un autre moyen plus simple de partager son dossier 'videos' du mac avec XMBC pour apple TV

merci a vous !!


----------



## pimpin (9 Mars 2011)

Excusez mon ignorance mais c'est quoi partégé SMB ? dans partge de fichiers, je peux bien ajouter mon dossier "vidéo" avec tous mes films mais cela suffit il?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------




caissonbulle a dit:


> Idem, chez moi aussi, j'ai toujours le même message d'XBMC Apple TV2 : Erreur 2 : partage non disponible, quand je veux explorer le contenu Réseau Windows (SMB)...
> 
> J'ai bien jailbreaker mon ATV2, j'ai la dernière version d'XBMC, j'ai bien ouvert le Partage et l'option SMB sur le Mac...
> 
> ...



J'ai le même problème.
Comme j'ai eyetv, j'ai trouvé en scannt unpn mon serveur eye tv. Je l'ai donc ajouté comme source mais quand je vais dedans , j'ouvre les dossiers mais ils sont vides!
help me if you can i'm feeling dowwwnnn


----------



## pimpin (14 Mars 2011)

J'ai enfin trouve un site ou est correctement explique la procédure pour ajouter les sources vidéo a xbmc. 
http://macgeek.over-blog.com/articl...video-dans-xbmc-de-l-apple-tv-2-67168760.html

Teste. Ça marche. Pourles fichiers en hd ça coince un peu: arrêt pour le buffering... Sinon c'est cool.


----------



## Shurikn (16 Mars 2011)

*Pour récapituler l'installation de XBMC sur un AppleTV2.*

- Jailbreaker (Greenpoison) l'AppleTV2 avec le firmware 4.1.1 (qui correspond à IOS 4.2.1). Attention de ne pas mettre à jour son AppleTV avec la V4.2 (IOS 4.3) qui n'est pour le moment pas jailbreakable!
- Depuis NitoTV commencer par faire une mise à jour des packages (tout en bas), très important, avant d'installer quoi que ce soit!
- Désactiver les mises à jours autos de l'AppleTV via le menu settings de NitoTV pour éviter tout désagrément.
- Ensuite vous pouvez lancer l'install de XBMC.
- Installer UpdateBeGone (1er package) qui corrige un bug qui fait planter XBMC toutes les 5 min.


*Pour les dossiers partagés:*

- Activer le partage SMB sur la machine ou le serveur qui contient les fichiers.
- Depuis XBMC, le menu Vidéo, Music et Photo permet d'ajouter des sources.
- Mettre de préférence l'IP de la machine ou du serveur distant (faire attention avec les IP dynamique qui change, préférer une IP Fixe).
- Ajouter le chemin du répertoire qui correspond pour Video, Photo et Music (ex: IP: 192.168.10.50 et répertoire: music)
- Ajouter le nom du compte qui permet d'accéder au partage SMB.
- Ajouter le mot de passe qui correspond. (vous pouvez créer un compte exprès pour cet accès si vous le souhaitez).

Vous pouvez tester si les accès fonctionnent. Depuis le Finder d'un Mac faire "Pomme + K" et taper: smb://ip_de_la_machine
Il devrait vous demander login et mot de passe et la vous pouvez tester votre compte.

*Les astuces:*

1. Ne pas avoir plus de 10 fichiers vidéos dans chaque répertoires pour éviter le lag (car à l'ouverture il charge toutes les données du dossier racine).
2. Effectuer les mises à jours des packages régulièrement.

Chez moi la lecture de vidéo en 1080p de plus de 10Go passent sans aucun lag, très fluide et qualité top. 
En revanche je suis en Ethernet Gibagyte et non en Wi-Fi.

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (22 Mars 2011)

*Modifier les infos concernant les films et séries:*
Il arrive souvent que XBMC ne reprenne pas les informations correspondant à la vidéo que l'on a.
C'est tout simple mais il faut le savoir...
Il suffit de laisser appuyer quelques secondes sur la touche centrale pour faire apparaître les informations détaillées de la vidéo en question. Sélectionner *Refresh* et la on peut réécrire le titre en l'écrivant de manière la plus exacte possible (en cas de doute, mettre le min. d'info) et ensuite choisir dans la liste la bonne correspondance.

On peut aussi changer la pochette si cette dernière ne nous plait pas... même opération mais sélectionner Get Thumb.

On peut ajouter des sources tels que ciné-passion (toutes les infos en français) mais qui est payant ou plein d'autres gratuits qui offrent toutes les infos nécessaires mais souvent en anglais.

Il est possible par deux moyens différents de centraliser les informations des films (ex: si on utilise XBMC sur plusieurs postes différents ou backup en cas de formatage/plantage).
1. En exportant les informations dans les fichiers .nfo
2. Via un fichier .xml sur un serveur mysql

++ §hu


----------



## dieu le père (22 Mars 2011)

bonjour
moi j'ai un souci avec mon apple tv. je m'explique

quand je lance un film tous ce passe bien mais au bout de 10 min XBMC plante et sa revient au menu de l'apple tv 
sa me le fais quelque soit le film et quelque soit le moment du film 

quelqu'un peut m'aider SVP


----------



## Shurikn (22 Mars 2011)

Hello,

Si tu relis deux postes plus haut, tu verras: Installer UpdateBeGone (1er package) qui corrige un bug qui fait planter XBMC toutes les 5 min.



++ §hu


----------



## dieu le père (23 Mars 2011)

je te remercie de ton aide mais y a t il possibilité de l'installer via le terminal car chez moi nitoTV fait craché l'apple TV


----------



## Shurikn (23 Mars 2011)

Donc si je résume, tu as XBMC sans NitoTV!?

Rejailbreak si c'est le cas, tu as meilleur temps! Dès que NitoTV est accessible, avant d'installer n'importe quel package, effectue une màj de tout ces derniers, cela t'évitera des bugs et crash!

++ §hu


----------



## dieu le père (23 Mars 2011)

J'ai déjà essayer de rejailbreaker 2 fois et a chaque fois le même problème avec nitoTV (je fais les màj et des que j'installe qqch elle plante et ne démarre plus donc restauration) c'est pourquoi jai installer xbmc via le terminal


----------



## Shurikn (23 Mars 2011)

Ok, alors navré j'ai cherché qqu min mais rien trouvé pour le dl de ce package en ssh...

Si je vois qqu chose j'hésite pas.

Mais c'est déjà étrange pour ton jailbreak!

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (23 Mars 2011)

Après quelques recherches, ça devrait fonctionner avec ça:

*apt-get install com.nito.updatebegone*

 

++ §hu


----------



## LeLaid (30 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Moi je n'arrive pas à voir mon mac comme source dans XBMC.
J'ai bien activer le partage. J'ai également activer le partage SMB. J'ai spécifier un dossier contenant des vidéos.

Mais quand je vais dans XBMC-->Vidéo-->ajouter une source-->SMB
je ne vois rien. Il ne me montre pas mon mac.

Mon mac est en wifi.... il s'agit d'un mbp avec la dernière version de snow léopard.

Une idée?


----------



## fpoil (30 Mars 2011)

Menu Pomme/preferences reseau/bouton "avancé" en bas à droite/onglet "wins", vérifier à tout hasard si le groupe de travail est bien WORKGROUP


----------



## LeLaid (30 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse

Ce n'était pas le cas.
J'ai donc mis WORKGROUP dans groupe de travail.

Mais.... toujours rien


----------



## Shurikn (11 Avril 2011)

Tu dois aller tout en bas (XBMC-->Vidéo-->ajouter une source-->SMB) dans XBMC pour spécifier une source manuellement! La tu dois saisir l'adresse IP ainsi que le partage et user/mdp.
Ensuite tu auras ta source visible que tu pourras sélectionner!

De préférence utiliser une IP fixe sur ta source (pas pratique pour un portable en wi-ifi) ou alors utilise le nom de machine pour faire le lien plutôt que l'IP.

++ §hu


----------



## badou100 (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

depuis ce matin je me creuse le cerveau pour jailbreker mon apple TV2 chose faite maintenan je bloque sur l'installation de xbmc j'ai suivi tous le tuto impossible a faire je connecte mon apple tv en wifi ,je connecte mon macbooc en wifi sur le meme reseau j'ai installé suberduck sur le mac pour pouvoir me connecter en ssh a mon apple tv mais chose impossible j'ai essayé aussi avec fetch un autre client ftp pour apple sa marche pas aussi pouratant je ping l'adresse ip de mon apple tv .
J'ai utilisé ce tuto commandes suivantes : 
*ssh root@<adresse_ip_de_votre_appletv2>*Ptapez ensuite votre mot de passe (*alpine* par defaut)

puis j'ai changé le mot de passe Entrez cette adresse dans votre client FTP sur le Mac, avec comme login  et mot de passe "frontrow". Ceci vous permettra d'accéder à la racine du  disque de votre Apple TV.
Mais sa ne marche toujours pas si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp.
Je suis sous la version 4.4.4 de apple TV .
Merci d'avance.


----------



## idefix84 (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Un peu de lecture: 
http://forum.atv2.fr/index.php?PHPSESSID=ffd6891efb4cabcbfc229b47bd6c6814&

Concernant XBMC :hein: : je préfère largement ATV Flash (black) tout fonctionne du 1° coup


----------

